# concrete stem wall



## alaskajoe (Mar 10, 2020)

Putting a second story on a garage with a 16" x 8" footing and 6" stem wall
2x6 wall construction. slab over footing in garage.


----------



## Msradell (Mar 10, 2020)

and your question is?


----------



## cda (Mar 10, 2020)

Just bragging, while eating salmon and King crab,


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2020)

See table R403.1 for minimum footing width

6-inch stem wall on the 8x16 footing with garage slab resting on footing? So... the stem wall is at the side of the slab. Stem wall has a green plate attached with a studded wall supporting the garage ceiling....is that correct? 

Will CJ's work for the floor of the second story or need to be changed or supported? 

Pictures at 11:00?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 11, 2020)

solid masonry units or grout filled?
TABLE R404.1.1(1)
PLAIN MASONRY FOUNDATION WALLSf


----------

